# raptor, the pack, anyone?



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I decided to move all fishes to 15G big bucket to cure ich. All other tanks are occupied by piranhas. Since I don't have cycled filter, I am going to put some bioballs into the bucket. Do you have any better suggestions?
I have 1 domino damsel, 2 maroon clown, 1 volitan lion, 1 blue tang(it is dying), 1 power tang.
Thank you.

1 air pump is just running in the bucket right now.

PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I deffinately think that it is a bad Idea, with no filtration, and that many fish in a bucket, it is gonna get polluted quick.....

what size tank did you take them out of.....is it a reef? are there any invertebrates?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I got them out of 100G. I have 2 eels, 1 seaurchin, 1 star fish, 70lb of live rocks and live sand. I rearched on ich and found out that the copper in medication may stay in the tank for ever if I treat the whole tank with live rock and live sand.
I will do 50% water change per 24 hr. If I just put new filter in the bucket, will it be helpful?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I woulden't, it would be a very risky and they may end up dead. Hyposalinity treatments are jus as effective at removing ich. Plus it will help east osmosis stress on the sick fish. Sticking those fish in there is gonna be trouble imo.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

The reason I don't want to try hyposalinity is because I am not sure I can do it right. I may end up killing everything or only fishes without killing the parasites.

I put a sponge filter into the 15G bucket and will change 40-50% water every 12 hrs. When I change water, I get water from main tank and put new water to main tank. I set up the bucket last night and checked it in the morning. they seem all fine so far. And I made partial water change. I hope it works
Any better idea?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

The one and only time I had an ich outbreak I used this:
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp...R1111&ast=&key=

Check around, alot of LFS, and internet stores carry it.

I treated an entire 40g reef tank, everything survived. It didn't bother any of the corals, etc.

That many fish in a 15g bucket is a bad idea, even with perfect water quality.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for sharing andrew. I am very scared of losing over a thousand dollars in corals to treat ich. Nice to hear that someone has tested it and it works good


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Great! Thanks Andrew. I will use it. Thanks Raptor and the Pack for helping me a lot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's an important point; how did they get ich in the first place?

Without knowing this you could go through this problem all over again.

Dropping temps, high nitrates, new fish? Something stressed the fish
into having ich and, by the way, putting them in a bucket is no small amount 
of stress either!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

He added a new tang. I won't buy anymore tangs because they get it for no reason sometimes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I've noticed that too.

But it then spread to the other fish? Seems like if they were healthy they would have fought it off.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

only maroon clown doesn't show the white spots. 
I know they will get stressed out in the bucket. 
My plan is to cure them in the bucket with "Rid Ich" and "Prevent Ich" by Kordon for 3 days first and drop the med. "Prevent Ich" which is safe for reef and fishes into the main tank.
It's been 2 days since I put the fishes in the bucket. I do water change every 12 hours and feed little bit once a day before changing water. I bring the water from the main tank. They still look ok. I don't see the white spots now.
Give me some advice.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Again, my best advice is to find out what caused it (or it might keep happening over and over again). Tangs are sensitive but those other fish shouldn't be.

My two best bets are temperature and nitrates but I know relatively little about the tank and its history...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess is bad water quality. I think i remember you saying that you over fed your fish and had a stint of cloudy water.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, you may be right. But the tang was very skinny. I read the born inside of him. That's why I over fed algae. Now, it's been 3 days since I treated them in the bucket. I am going to put them back. I haven't lost any yet and wish all fishes live. I have changed water more than 80G from monday night to today. I don't read any bad factors from water in main tank.
Thank you.
I will keep post what happens.
special thanks to Raptor.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No problem, I have been there and i can understand your pain. Also they have a thing called a veggie clip. It looks like a chip clip but it has a magnet on it and you stick it to the glass with another magnet that comes with it, And you can clip some alges for them to munch on anytime they wish and that will help a little. Try live alges as a alternate for him in the clip and you wont have the same goop as the wafer stuff. 
Good luck with teh fish. And i would get the meds out of the water before you return them so they won't have any acclimating probs.


----------

